# Need help with PideXX program



## akbird (Apr 29, 2010)

I have a used Benzing G2 and am trying to get rid of the birds already registered in the clock. When I try to delete them I get the following message: Pigeon is set on race.
What do I need to do to erase each bird?


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

akbird said:


> I have a used Benzing G2 and am trying to get rid of the birds already registered in the clock. When I try to delete them I get the following message: Pigeon is set on race.
> What do I need to do to erase each bird?


If you don't get an answer here quickly, and live in the US, then call the distributor where you purchased it. I could do it, but you would have to hand me your clock, and I would need to be at the club point. The clock was not "knocked off" at the last race. I would run the badge over the club equipment and print out whatever is in there. That should head you in the right direction, can't say for sure, as I forget how to do that from season to season.


----------



## pigeonnewb (Jan 18, 2008)

akbird said:


> I have a used Benzing G2 and am trying to get rid of the birds already registered in the clock. When I try to delete them I get the following message: Pigeon is set on race.
> What do I need to do to erase each bird?


You need to go to club system then print out the races to end the races then after that the G2 will think theres no more active races and then you can delete those birds you dont want. It won't let you delete if the G2 thinks theres still a race active.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Yes, you must evaluate the clocks first to print out the race before you do anything. Then deleting and adding birds will be a breeze


----------



## Hareloft (Jun 26, 2011)

Becky is correct again.


----------



## akbird (Apr 29, 2010)

This had no effect. Still can't delete birds.


----------



## Hareloft (Jun 26, 2011)

did you plug it in 2 a club unit and then do the evaluation. You also have to print it through the club system. Make sure its an evaluation of race and not just birds that are in the clock.


----------



## akbird (Apr 29, 2010)

Can someone give me a step-by-step procedure? I'm not familiar with this system so need it as simple as possible.
Step 1 = 
Step 2 =
etc


----------



## Hareloft (Jun 26, 2011)

do you have access to a club system


----------



## Hareloft (Jun 26, 2011)

I'm looking at my manual now


----------



## Hareloft (Jun 26, 2011)

I sent you a PM call me


----------



## akbird (Apr 29, 2010)

I am still looking for help to get the birds out of this clock. None of the suggestions given have worked.


----------



## Hareloft (Jun 26, 2011)

Did you call Ed at siegals.


----------



## akbird (Apr 29, 2010)

No, it was too late yesterday to call. If all else fails, I'll try Monday. Was hoping someone on here would have the solution. Guess I stumped the peanut gallery!


----------



## luckyloft (Oct 21, 2006)

As far as I can tell everything people have said so far is correct.First if the clock still has a race active you must stop the race.Plug the clock up to a Benzing club unit and using the green badge evaluate the race.Then print the evaluation.Then go back to basketing a race and scan the basketing badge.The races that are still in the clock should show the race number with dotted line around half the number.Hold down the x button until the dotted line becomes solid(I think its a x button, sometimes I get a G-2 and a express confused)This should delete the race.Then hook up the club unit to a computer with the pidex program the clock should should still be attached to the club unit.Now with the pidex program not in front of me I may be wrong but you should be able to read out the clock,I think at the top its the second tap to the right.Once you read out the clock the bird numbers should appear on the right side of the screen on the computer.At the bottom of the same screen you should see a selection that says delete bird.Select the bird you want deleted and click on it.I think there maybe a delete all tab at the bottom.The only thing I am not sure of is if the clock has the be assigned a name before it will read out the clock.Well I am sure I have done nothing but confuse you, but thats what I do at our club.I am sure Segials can help. Jeff


----------



## akbird (Apr 29, 2010)

Luckyloft you are a GENIUS!!!! It worked!!! Thanks for such an easy and accurate description of how to do it. It does make a difference using the badges.


----------



## beaverbandit (Mar 15, 2009)

If you still need help with pidex give me a call and I will try to help you through it 831-722-8701


----------

